# where is my topic?



## niels123 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just posted a topic on the 5D III focusing screen but it has disappeared. I cannot find any contact info, admins or moderators here (I'm new here).

Please help, Niels


----------



## CR Mod (Jan 27, 2015)

You appear to have only one post and the logs don't show any of your posts as deleted so I'd say try again. If you hit the preview button next to the post button then close the window the post is gone. 

Welcome!


----------



## tolusina (Jan 27, 2015)

It's here....
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24772.0
Probably exactly where you put it in 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?board=46.0

When a thread gets additional entries it'll show in your "Recent Unread Topics".
I found it by clicking your user name which shows your Profile, then clicked "Show Posts".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2015)

tolusina said:


> It's here....
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24772.0
> Probably exactly where you put it in
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?board=46.0
> ...



Or...you could check the posting times and realize that the post you linked was made _after_ this topic was started. 

Or...when you clicked on show posts, you might have noticed that the OP's post in this topic was older (the posting times are indicated there, too. 

Or...you could read by the reply by the mod indicating the OP had only one post at the time (the post starting this topic) and suggesting the OP try to repost the topic (which he obviously did successfully). Ok, perhaps the mod doesn't know the difference between the numbers 1 and 2, but I would put money on that possibility.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > It's here....
> ...


Golly gee whiz stupid me not noting the posting times. Sorreeeeeeeeeee........


----------

